# 1952 Schwinn Hollywood



## Kicka (Jun 17, 2011)

I want to buy a 1952 Schwinn Hollywood. I noticed in the picture that was sent to me that it has the long, rectangular style chainguard. I know between 1938 and 1956 Schwinn used a feather style chainguard. Do all pre-1956 Schwinn models like the Hollywood, Spitfire, Typhoon, etc. have the feather style guard or did they use both? I just want to know if it could be original or if it's been replaced. Thanks a bunch!

P.S I'm a newbie here and this is my first attempt at bike restoration. Any helpful hints would be greatly appreciated!

Kicka


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 17, 2011)

A Schwinn Hollywood wasnt made until 1957 from what i could find.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 17, 2011)

They made Hollywoods from the mid 30's. It should be the deluxe or non deluxe feather. I am fairly certain in 52 it should have the phantom style deluxe feather guard so it has been replaced. Post pics before you buy and we can tell you for sure.


----------



## Kicka (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks all! The seller seemed shady and didn't want to send me a picture I the serial number so I went win my gut and passed on this one. I bought a 58 spitfire instead. I'll post pics soon and I'm sure I'll have more questions. Thanks again!
Kicka


----------

